# Retro Screenshot Thread



## Stefan Payne (12. Oktober 2008)

Naja, das übliche halt 
Postet eure Retro Shots, gebt nur das Spiel und ggF. System an.

Bitte alle Bilder mit 900 Pixel Breite max posten.
GANZ WICHTIG: Bilder nur im Forum hochladen!
Eine Anleitung findest du hier: [HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum

Hier mal ein paar Shots von Darius II (eins meiner lieblingsshoter wg. des Upgradesystems, die Endgegner nerven aber, da immer das gleiche)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## Menthe (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*

Ich post dann morgen mal n paar Screenshots von Rayman 1 von 1995^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*

Ist eigentlich ein Grund, mal wieder Wing Commander auszugraben.
Doch wo habe ich es nur gelassen....


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*

Was seid ihr für HArdcoregamer und das mit ner 4870 oder 280er hammer!


----------



## Menthe (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*

So hier die versprochenen Rayman Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*

Gehts hier nur um RetroGAMES oder auch allgemein Retro Screenshots vom Win oder was auch immer???


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*

Hm, gute Frage.
Also nach dem Titel zu urteilen alles was mit Retro zu tun hat.


----------



## Smoke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*

So, dann hier mal mein ganz ganz ganz alter Desktop vom Januar 1997. 
Hatte damals Win95 auf einem 486er System mit 8MB RAM, und 1,2GB HDD und 4X CD-ROM. Und einer 2MB Grafikkarte. Die Auflösung war 640X480 und ich fands cool!!


----------



## kays (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*



Smoke schrieb:


> So, dann hier mal mein ganz ganz ganz alter Desktop vom Januar 1997.
> Hatte damals Win95 auf einem 486er System mit 8MB RAM, und 1,2GB HDD und 4X CD-ROM. Und einer 2MB Grafikkarte. Die Auflösung war 640X480 und ich fands cool!!



Oh ja da kann ich mich auch noch gut dran erinnern, bei mir war es aber nur ein 386 von Compaq, lang lang ist´s her


----------



## elianda (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*

ich poste hier auch ma ^^ sorry handybilder, grad eben gemacht, also dunkel^^

einfach ma um den thread evtl. wieder zum leben zu erwecken


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*

Wonderboy 5, in Monster Land 3 
Werds wohl nie durchspielen 
Bin gerad kurz vorm Ende und komm da nicht so wirklich weiter, bei der Hüpforgie der Plattform...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*

Hmm, Zeit den Thread mal aus der Versenkung zu holen

Hier zwei Bilder aus _Unreal_


----------



## martinger (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*

mehr leute !! geiler thread


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

ohh da wird einem richtig warm ums herz ... bitte mehr bilder !


----------



## blaidd (10. April 2011)

Ich grab den Threat mal wieder aus 

Ultima VIII: Pagan

Hat damals meinen 486DX-33 mächtig schwitzen lassen (zum Glück hab ich dann ziemlich flott aufgerüstet). Klasse Game, obwohl es viele alte Tugenden über Bord geschmissen hat, wie z.B. die Party der üblichen "Warriors of Destiny" Iolo, Shamino, Dupre & Co. und deutlich Action-orientierter geworden ist. Nicht immer toll, von den Stepping-Stones hab ich immer noch Albträume (s. Bild 4) . Trotzdem, das Setting finde ich sehr spannend, der Avatar -als Ikone alldessen was gut ist- in einer vom Guardian pervertierten Welt muß sich mit finsteren Mächten verbünden, um ihr zu entkommen. 
Tiefgründig, komplex und einfach gut 
Ein Jammer, daß es Origin nicht mehr gibt...

[EDIT:]Kann man z.B. bei Amazon übrigens immer noch kaufen. Lohnt sich!


----------



## blaidd (10. April 2011)

Perihelion: The Prophecy (Amiga)

Amiga-RPG. Ewig nicht mehr gespielt, und ich muß sagen, ich hab auch nicht mehr wirklich eine Ahnung wie es geht...  Naja, toller Graphikstil, abgefahrenes Sci-Fi/Fantasy/Cyberpunk-Setting, klasse Sound. Ich muß mich da wohl nochmal ein bisschen reinfuchsen, hab ich früher gern mal gezockt. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, vom Gameplay nicht wirklich was besonderes aber hey, so ein Setting gibt's nicht alle Tage und dazu schicke Psygnosis-Graphik (wenn auch nur mit 32 Farben) 
Aber die Bedienung ist dann doch ein bisschen umständlich...


----------



## blaidd (10. April 2011)

Magic Carpet

Bullfrog gibt's ja leider auch nicht mehr, ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß sie irgendwann mal was schlechtes produziert hätten. Alles tolle Games, viele davon auch richtig innovativ. Wie Magic Carpet zum Beispiel. Man lenkt dabei einen fliegenden Teppich durch die komplett zerstör- und verformbare Fantasywelt bekämpft Drachen, Lindwürmer und anderes Fantasyviechzeug, die dafür Manakugeln zurücklassen. Die kann man per Zauberspruch markieren, dann kommt ein Ballon und bringt sie zur zuvor gebauten und aufrüstbaren Burg. In späteren Leveln gibt's auch noch Kontrahenten, die versuchen, einem das Mana wieder abzuluchsen. Spaßiges Spiel, läuft sogar in SVGA, jedenfalls wenn man einen überfetten Pentium Zuhause hatte... hatte bloß noch keiner den ich kannte, und auch ich hatte leider "nur" einen (gerade erschienenen) DX4. Mördersystemanforderungen gibt's nicht erst seit Crysis.  [EDIT: Stimmt gar nicht. Ich hatte einen DX2-66. Der DX4 kam erst später...]

War jedenfalls ganz schön abgefahren. Man kann Berge einebnen, das Land in zwei Hälften spalten etc. Sogar in 3D kann man zocken (anaglyph).


----------



## blaidd (11. April 2011)

Okay, eins noch 

DreamWeb

Eins meiner Favourites... Ein klassisches Point & Click-Adventure, allerdings orientiert es sich nicht wie viele andere an den sehr beliebten Lucas Arts-Titeln sondern geht in eine ganz andere Richtung. Das Setting ist ziemlich düster mit Sex, Mord etc. Erinnert etwas an Blade Runner. Man bekommt von einer mysteriösen Figur den Auftrag, die sieben Auserwählten zu töten. Warum genau und warum und wofür sie auserwählt wurden? Wer weiß...
Die Puzzel sind nicht wirklich der Rede wert, und die Grafik war schon zum Erscheinen nicht gut, aber das Spiel ist trotzdem gut. Tolle Atmosphäre, schön düsteres Setting, gute Story und klasse Soundtrack.


----------



## Mindmachine (25. März 2012)

*AW: Retro Screenshot Thread.*

Hier mal kein Spielesceenshot an sich aber passend zum Wing Commander Start ein Bild von meiner alten Limited Edition:


----------



## blaidd (9. September 2012)

Lang nix mehr passier hier... zum Glück hab ich was 

Arcanum - Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura

Ein klassisches ISO-RPG im überhaupt nicht klassischem Gewand. Das Spiel spielt in einer Fantasy-Welt, in der die Industrielle Revolution Einzug genommen hat. Auf der einen Seite gibt es Magie, Schwerter und Co. auf der anderen Wissenschaft, Dampfmaschinen und Schußwaffen. Da ist Ärger vorprogrammiert, vor allem auch, weil die Bewohner von Arcanum zwiegespalten bei der Bevorzugung des einen oder anderen sind. Außerdem kommt Magie nicht mit Technik klar, bei technikaffinen Charakteren versagt die Magie etwa eines magischen Schwertes, ein Magier, der versucht eine Schußwaffe abzufeuern, dem explodiert das Ding eher in der Hand als eine Kugel in seinen Gegner zu jagen.

Sehr interessantes Szenario, liebevoll ausgedacht und designt, allerdings hat das Spiel auch viele Schwächen. Zu Troika Games, den Entwicklern (die mit Vampire - TM- Bloodlines noch ein genauso geniales wie verbuggtes Spiel abgeliefert haben), sind damals viele Entwickler der Fallout Reihe (natürlich nur 1+2, ist ja schon ein paar Jährchen her) abgewandert, was man dem Spiel auch anmerkt. Es hat einen ähnlichen Humor, die Entscheidungsfreiheit, die Reisekarte etc. (Als eine Art Easter-Egg außerdem den Hundebegleiter, der auch in Fallout 2 und Fallout 3 auftaucht )
Leider aber nicht das Kampfsystem, obwohl es viele Parallelen hat. Es ist ein Echtzeit/Rundenbasierter Hybrid, und keiner der Teile funktioniert befriedigend: Echtzeit ist unübersichtliches, rasend schnell ablaufendes Chaos, Rundenbasiert ist es lahm und läßt außerdem die Taktik eines Fallout vermissen..
Dazu kommen wie gesagt auch noch unzählige Bugs und eine schon damals nicht überzeugende Grafik.
Dagegen steht vor allem das Szenario, die detaillierte Welt und die enorme spielerische Freiheit.

Der führende Entwickler von Arcanum werkelt übrigens bei Obsidian.

Remake please!

Das Spiel bekommt man u.A. bei GOG.com, es gibt Fan-Patches, die die Bugs ausmertzen oder die Grafik verbessern (z.B. Widescreen). Nicht nur auf Grund des Szenarios immer noch einen Blick wert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Screens sind allesamt relativ am Anfang des Spiels geschossen, spiel noch nicht sehr lang...

[EDIT:] Lol, ist mir grad erst aufgefallen: Normalerweise gibt's auch ein HUD, allerdings zickt das Spiel bei Screenshot-Programmen ziemlich, Fraps und Bandicam zeichnen z.B. gar nichts auf, mußte sie mit Steam machen. Paßt ja auch besser zum Titel...​
​


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. September 2012)

Kannte den Thread bisher gar nicht. Dene hierher werde ich auch mal ein paar Bilder Posten, antike Soft- und Hardware hab ich ja zu genüge


----------



## DarkBlue (21. September 2012)

Die gute "Dos Box Game Launcher" Software hat mich gerade meinen ersten Bullfrog Titel noch mal spielen lassen ... Hi-Octane. 
Ein echtes Uhrgestein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich stehe ich auch noch total auf meine alten Arcade - Space Games:
Demonstar-SE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowie das gute alte Tyrian:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monocus (31. Dezember 2012)

P l a n e s c a p e :  T o r m e n t

_1999 - Black Isle Studios (Fallout, Icewind Dale)_

DAS Story-Rollenspiel. Mehr muss man zu Planescape: Torment eigentlich nicht sagen.
Man könnte erwähnen, dass Sterben bei Torment etwas anders gehandhabt wird.
Tatsächlich kann man - wie sich herausstellt - nicht endgültig sterben.
Einige Quests lassen sich sogar nicht lösen ohne - für den Moment - ins Gras zu beißen.
Man könnte auch erwähnen, dass sich fast alle Kämpfe vermeiden lassen - Zwischengegner mit eingeschlossen!
Wer intelligent diskutiert kann fast jede Auseinandersetzung verbal lösen und erlebt ganz nebenbei viel mehr als der plumpe Krieger.
Ganze Handlungsstränge kann man ohne hohen Intelligenzskill nicht lösen, Begleiter bleiben einem verwehrt.
Planescape Torment ist das einzige Rollenspiel, dass ich je als nicht-Kämpfer durchgespielt habe.
Man sollte in dem Zusammenhang vielleicht erwähnen, dass Kämpfe mitunter bockschwer sind. Wer sie umgehen kann ist besser dran.
Zumal es kaum einen Nutzen hat zu kämpfen, denn EP gibt es dafür fast keine (einige wenige Zwischengegner ausgeschlossen)!
Zur Spielmechanik sei gesagt, dass man gerne lesen sollte, Sprachausgabe ist kaum vorhanden. 
Dialoge gleichen mehr einem interaktiven Roman als den heute eher anvisierten Filmen.
Die Texte erreichen dabei eine Tiefe, die alles mir bekannte in den Schatten stellt.
Sind witzig, intelligent, sehr plastisch und detailliert.
Da lohnt sich das Lesen!
Der auf Intelligenz geskillte Namenlose kann viele Entscheidungen treffen. Keine kleinen Schlenker, sondern tiefgreifende Entscheidungen.
Und der Krieger, nun, der muss kämpfen 

Das Spiel ist dank GOG mittlerweile wieder ohne Probleme erhältlich und mit Mods (!) auch heute noch gut spielbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monocus (3. Februar 2013)

*Day of the Tentacle*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eines der vielen LucasArts-Spiele, die eine optisch aufpolierte Neuauflage verdienen.
Bei Monkey Island hat man da ja tolle Arbeit geleistet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (4. März 2015)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!)*

*Lotus 3 (DOS)* (D-Fend Reloaded 1.4.2 + Dosbox 0.74)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Lotus 3 (Amiga)* (WinUAE 3.0.0)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (15. April 2015)

Hmm, ich liefer dann auch mal was...
...ein bisschen Torment und nen Schuss Aachronox gibt es auch noch oben drauf!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!)*

*Civilization 1* (475.02) (DOS) 

(D-Fend Reloaded 1.4.2 + Dosbox 0.74 + Munt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenGun_ (10. August 2015)

Den letzten Screenshots habe ich nie gesehen bei meinen Civ Versionen.
Da stand dann immer nur,  dass das Raumschiff bei Alpha.Centauri angekommen ist und das wars.


----------



## kingkoolkris (11. August 2015)

Civ1 ist soo geil. Ich spiel solche Spiele eigentlich überhaupt nicht, aber da kann ich Wochenlang vor der Dosbox hocken


----------



## T'PAU (12. August 2015)

Oh netter Thread, glatt übersehen. Na dann mal ein paar meiner _Kunstwerke_ aus *Unreal Tournament* (1999):  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diverse Mods und ini-Tweaks wie "decalstay", "slomo" usw., schon zu lange her!
Hab noch einiges mehr aus dem Game aus dieser Zeit.


----------



## Poulton (14. November 2015)

*Police Quest III: The Kindred*
(D-Fend Reloaded 1.4.2 + Dosbox 0.74 + Munt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2015)

*Bio Menace - Episode 1: Dr. Mangle's Lab*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Frage am Rande: Warum ist der Thread eigentlich nicht angepinnt?


----------



## Poulton (1. Dezember 2015)

*Bio Menace - Episode 2: The Hidden Lab*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bio Menace - Episode 3: Master Cain*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (9. Dezember 2015)

*Police Quest II: The Vengeance*
(D-Fend Reloaded 1.4.4 + Munt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (9. Januar 2016)

*Police Quest: In Pursuit of the Death Angel*
(D-Fend Reloaded 1.4.4 + Munt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (12. April 2016)

Ich hab immer zu wenig Zeit für sowas, aber hier will ich mich gerne beteiligen - der alten Spiele wegen. Beginnen wir mit A:

Atomino - 1991 - BlueByte / Psygnosis
 (DOSBOX) 

Knobelspiel mit Zeitlimit

Füge Atome aus der Leiste rechts im Bild an die vorgegebenen im Bildschirm an, sodass sich Moleküle bilden und keine offenen Verbindungen mehr vorhanden sind.
Simples Prinzip - wegen des Zeitlimits (alle paar Sekunden fällt ein neues Atom in die Leiste) nicht unbedingt sooo einfach.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (12. April 2016)

Und nun B:

Burntime - 1993 - Max Design
(Dosbox)

Eine Art Survival Rollenspiel - sammle Schrott, baue daraus Fallen und andere nützliche Dinge um z.B. Ratten zu erlegen, die als Nahrung dienen. Wasser und Nahrung sind knapp und Kernelement des Spiels.
Suche Verbündete, die sich dir anschliessen und erobere Dörfer und Städte. 
Es gibt Techniker, Kämpfer und Ärzte. Man kann die Jungs stationieren oder in der Gruppe mitnehmen - muss aber stetig darauf achten dass man sie auch versorgen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (19. April 2016)

C:

Commander Keen 1 - Marooned on Mars  - 
1990 - Apogee/ID-Software

Stellvertretend für alle 6 (+1) Teile der Serie

Noch vor Doom und dem Vorgänger gab es von ID-Software (sogar noch vor der offiziellen Gründung lt. Wiki) den Commander ... als Shareware. Zumindest den ersten (glaube auch den vierten) Teil.
Ein kleiner Junge baut aus dem Staubsauger seiner Mutter ein Raumschiff um die Erde vor einer ausserirdischen Invasion zu retten.

Gepflegtes Jump 'n' Run Spiel, mit den typische Tücken (Abgründe, diverse Gegner, verschlossene Türen und Keycards - die später auch in den 3D-Shootern einen Platz finden sollten), dem Ziel in jedem Level zum Ausgang zu gelangen, dabei die Teile des demolierten Raumschiffes zu sammeln und dem ultimativen Commander-Keen Gimmick - der POGO-STICK !

Beachtenswert (heutzutage) ist wohl auch die "Widmung" an den Shareware-Markt und die Aufforderung dieses Modell zu unterstützen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (2. Mai 2016)

D:

Dungeon Hack
1993 - DreamForge Entertainment / SSI

Ein klassischer Dungeon-Crawler, der (fast) komplett ohne Story daherkommt. Warum ? Weil es sich im Prinzip um einen Dungeon-Zufallsgenerator handelt, der als einziges Ziel das Erreichen des Ausganges hat. Die Story? Ähmmm ... naja ... ich glaub man wird in ein Verlies gesperrt und muss wieder rauskommen. Ende der Geschichte.

Dies ist wohl eher einer der schwächeren Vertreter aus dem Hause SSI, mir persönlich ist er allerdings ans Herz gewachsen. Erklären kann ich das allerdings nicht mit Vernunft - denn der Zufallsgenerator spuckt auch unlösbare Dungeons aus, der Schwierigkeitsgrad schwankt extrem, Spielinhalt ist gegen 0 tendierend und auch grafisch hat das Spiel zu der Zeit schon gegen bunt bemalte Blumentöpfe verloren ...

Basierend auf dem AD&D Regelwerk der frühen Generation erschafft man zu Begin genretypisch einen Charakter, dann legt man mit Schiebereglern die Beschaffenheit des Dungeons und weitere Einstellungen fest. Von 10 bis 25 Verlies-Etagen, über die Menge an Schätzen, Nahrung und Monstern bis zu Monster-Schwierigkeitsgrad und Magie- oder Giftstärke. Die Einstellungen kann man speichern und per "Seed" das gewählte Dungeon mit Freunden teilen. Man kann auch den Hardcore-Modus aktivieren, dann werden beim Ableben eures Helden alle mit Ihm erstellten Spielstände gelöscht. Der obligatorische Handbuch-Abfrage-Kopierschutz dieser Zeit ist auch in diesem Machwerk enthalten.

Heraus bekommt man ein schlichtes Metzel-Verlies, sucht Schlüssel und Geheimtüren und löst extrem einfache Knöpfchen- und Puzzlerätsel. Da man keine Party hat ist man mit den Schwächen des erstellten Charakters gepeinigt und meist ziemlich Chancenlos, wenn man das Dungeon nicht gerade auf einer Einstellung à la "Don't hurt me!" erschaffen hat. Selbst dann wird's nicht immer nur einfach. Nahrung wird benötigt, auch wenn man sich nicht bewegt wird man hungriger und kann daher schnell mal verhungern, gerade wenn man oft rastet - wodurch man Lebenspunkte regenerieren und je nach Klassenwahl Zaubersprüche oder Gebete wieder auffüllen kann. Heiltränke sind Mangelware. Und ob jemals jemand den Highscore dieses Spiels geknackt hat - bzw. ob das überhaupt möglich ist - wage ich ernsthaft zu bezweifeln. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu schlecht.

Für diese Screenshots habe ich mich eben noch einmal in das Verlies begeben und bin - wie immer - kläglich gescheitert. Aber ich werde es irgendwann nochmal spielen - wie immer. Vielleicht schaffe ich es vor meinem Lebensende ja wenigstens einmal auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad den Ausgang zu erreichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (14. Februar 2017)

*Stunts*
(D-Fend Reloaded 1.4.4 + Munt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Frage am Rande: Könnte man den Retro-Screenshot-Thread anpinnen?


----------



## Waupee (25. April 2017)

Mhm ne laß ich glaube ich mal lieber 

Aber als PC Spiele MESSI könnte ich den Thread glatt überschwemmen mit Bildern von alten Spielen (Hab meine komplette Spielesammlung [PC] von 1991 - Heute immer noch )


----------



## Motherboard007 (11. September 2017)

Ich habe 1x ausgemistet seit dem ich meinen ersten PC hatte (1998)
Dabei hat sich die Sammlung halbiert. Ausgemistet wurden aber eher neuere Sachen.
Die ganzen DOS Spiele habe ich auch noch


----------



## Terracresta (30. August 2018)

Motherboard007 schrieb:


> Ich habe 1x ausgemistet seit dem ich meinen ersten PC hatte (1998)
> Dabei hat sich die Sammlung halbiert. Ausgemistet wurden aber eher neuere Sachen.
> Die ganzen DOS Spiele habe ich auch noch



Ich hatte damals nur die meisten meiner Pappboxen zerlegt, da ich keinen Platz mehr hatte und heute bereue ich es..
Die Sammlung an Jewelcases etc. ist noch immer im Regal.

Muss bei MetalJesusRocks einbrechen! Der hat rund 600 Boxed PC-Spiele für ein Apfel und ein Ei bekommen (glaub so 60 $).

Azrael's Tear, eines der wenigen Spiele, für die man mehr oder weniger einen alten DOS Rechner benötigt, da es unter DosBox arge Geschwindigkeitsprobleme hat, je nach Szene in der man sich befindet.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. September 2018)

Hi,
Ich post das einfach mal hier weil ich nicht extra einen thread eröffnen will:

Kennt einer von euch noch DRAKAN?
War damals eines meiner ersten 3d PC Games.... Wurde das gerne wieder haben. 
Idealerweise als legalen Download. 

Illegal find ich das game überall, aber das will ich nicht. 

Wo kann ich das kaufen?


----------



## Marty2Life (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich mach auch mal mit:

Unter meiner erweiterten Dosbox mit Win9x (1GB Speicher )/3DFX Support mit Selbst definierbare Auflösung (aushebelung von Standard Voodoo 1 Auflösungen) und im Fenster Modus daddel ich zurzeit 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzte Woche habe ich erst Maniac Mansion unter Vice nebenbei beim Scannen in Ruhe durchgespielt 




warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich post das einfach mal hier weil ich nicht extra einen thread eröffnen will:
> 
> Kennt einer von euch noch DRAKAN?
> ...



Hol's dir doch bei Ebay
drakan | eBay


----------



## Marty2Life (30. Oktober 2019)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals nur die meisten meiner Pappboxen zerlegt, da ich keinen Platz mehr hatte und heute bereue ich es..
> Die Sammlung an Jewelcases etc. ist noch immer im Regal.
> 
> Muss bei MetalJesusRocks einbrechen! Der hat rund 600 Boxed PC-Spiele für ein Apfel und ein Ei bekommen (glaub so 60 $).
> ...




Da musst du den alten Speicher Loader DOS4GW gegen eine neue version 2.01 austauschen. Vorher aus der Exe entfernen und den neuen wieder einbinden dann rennt das wie Flitzeka... 
Das selbe vorgehen bei Terminator Future Shock und es läuft wie Schmitz Katze im Hires Modus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. November 2019)

Mal was aus der Dosbox mit Defend-R:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. November 2019)

Hier ist die Fortsetzung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis bald.


----------



## Huesendracher (8. November 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich post das einfach mal hier weil ich nicht extra einen thread eröffnen will:
> 
> Kennt einer von euch noch DRAKAN?
> ...




Läuft bei mir mit Standard Patch, Developer Mode, den jedes mal vor spielstart einschalten. Butterweich keinen Frame Lock, mit 32XSGSSAA. Habs neulich durch gespielt.

Auf keinen Fall mit Community Patch machen, damit läuft das nur mit 60FPS und stürzt damit auch ab.


----------



## Terracresta (23. Juli 2020)

Marty2Life schrieb:


> Da musst du den alten Speicher Loader DOS4GW gegen eine neue version 2.01 austauschen. Vorher aus der Exe entfernen und den neuen wieder einbinden dann rennt das wie Flitzeka...
> Das selbe vorgehen bei Terminator Future Shock und es läuft wie Schmitz Katze im Hires Modus.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, hab die Antwort nicht gesehn, aber mal ausprobieren. Bei Eye of the Beholder hab ich schon nen ähnlichen Wechsel vollzogen, aber bei Azrael's Tear noch nichts davon gelesen. Das Spiel läuft auch auf meinem Retro Rechner je nach Szene zu schnell, zu langsam oder gerade richtig.

Okay, hatte schon mal vor paar Jahren DOS32A getestet und soeben mal DOS4GW 2.01a und dieses hilft auch nicht dagegen, dass das Spiel je nach Szene unterschiedlich schnell läuft.


----------



## ghost13 (15. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (20. November 2020)

Wer erinnert sich noch an Comanche 3 bzw. Comanche Gold?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein wenig habe ich mit Reshade, dem nvidia eigenem Schärferegler und AA nachgeholfen. Und das Spiel läuft auf 1024x768. Damit das alles gut skaliert läuft und ich Reshade einsetzen kann, nutze ich DGVoodoo2 in 1600x1200. Mit moderner Hardware (Schubregler und Virpil Joystick) muss ich etwas tricksen. Ich nutze Joystick Gremlin. Oh... und die Musik wurde auch aufgepimpt, da MIDI. Bei mir wird sie über den Arachno Soundfont abgespielt. Vielen Dank Maxime Abbey!

Update: die Bilder hatten eine 1024er Breite. Sorry dafür. Habe sie jetzt auf 900 zugeschnitten. Ich wollte bewusst den Rand lassen, da ich ja das 4:3 Verhältnis auch im Spiel erhalten habe. Übrigens eine der Gründe warum ich bewusst auf einen WQHD Bildschirm gesetzt habe.


----------



## wastel (10. Dezember 2020)

Für die damalige Zeit war das Grafiksystem eine Wucht. Machte spass sich hinter jeder noch so kleinen Ecke oder in einer Senke zu verstecken


----------

